
Have a fully operational back end, in less than an hour. - elebase
https://elebase.io
======
aliswe
Seems nice. Im just a little bit curious.

So no programming of logic? Defining models by UI?

Is it kind of like a headless CMS but without the pages?

Do you have version controlled models? Do the content itself have version
control?

~~~
elebase
Yes, an advantage of Elebase is you can model your data using the UI and
access that data via an API without having to build it yourself. How you use
the data is completely up to you in your front end logic.

It is like a headless CMS in the sense that there is an out-of-the-box data
management interface, but the concept of "page" is only one you need to use if
that is appropriate for your application. In many senses, a "page" doesn't
make sense for your application, so it isn't forced on you. That is a bit of
the weakness of traditional CMS -- it is designed around the concept of a
webpage, which is still very valid, but also a structure that is sorta 1990s,
early 2000s. Does a 'watch' application have pages?

------
elebase
Build world-class apps with advanced location and mapping features using rich
geographical data without having to roll your own geospatial database.

